# Sea dragon submission for Fiction Extravaganza!



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

this is an extract of my fluff that can be found in the fluff section (sea dragons chapter.


Out of the 300 marine that boarded the strike cruiser, 253 remained as the ship traversed the imperium. Records of this time are none existent but surviving records state that upon leaving the Segmentum Pacificus and heading in to the western expanse the number of marines was at 300. 
The loyal faction finally came across an isolated planetary system; the system consisted of two planets and was far from the eyes of the imperium. The larger of the two was a lush jungle planet, with a dead baron moon. The second planet was a mass body of water with very little solid land mass. Scans of the two told a very different story. The jungle planet was over run with the green plague (orks). The water world was populated by a sea going tribal human population that periodically came under attack from orks. The humans though technologically advanced had no space port and built their cities on huge floating platforms. Only two of the tribal clans lived on solid ground. These two clans controlled huge underground forges that created the metal used to create the floating cities. Captain Vaporus upon seeing a human settlement under attack from the orks ordered his marines to saddle up. From orbit the strike crusier fired at incoming ork asteroid landing craft taking out several of them. Wave after wave of asteroids fell towards the planet. Battling against the odds only three of the ork craft hit planet side, hundreds of orks spilled on to the largest of the islands and were advancing like a green tide towards the city.

Captain Vaporus his personal guard and three other squads climbed in to drop pods. Their designated drop site was on the out skirts of the city directly in front of the ork hoard. Captain Vaporus opened communications on his vox unit, “LAUCH”. High-G’s slammed into him as the pod screamed towards the surface, Vaporus’s hud counted down 3..2..1.. With a hiss the pod doors crashed into the ground and Vaporus stepped on to soil for the first time in years. Over the coms, “report” three green lights flashed in his hud, indicating all green with the squads. 

“squad 6, verify the ork infestations location, but do not engage. Report back and find a sniper position, now go”. 

“yes my lord”. 

“squad 2 & 3, secure the area for support troops”.

“yes lord”

“Thunder hawk 5, DZ clear. Get down here now”

“my lord”

The inbound thunder hawk, touched down and unloaded its tactical and devastator squads. As soon as the marines were unloaded the thunder hawk lifted off returning to the ship. 

Over coms “scouts report”

“Brother Captain, ork main force approaching your position from the west, numbers around 300, eta two minutes”.

“brothers, fall back to the west edge of the clearing keep the city to your backs, we will catch them in the open. Squad 4 (devistators) head north, and hit the aliens flank”.

Grand Chief Dervil, was going over mining production reports when the sky began to burn. Then the alarm sounded, his heart started to race. The alarm only sounded for one reason orks had come again to plunder the mines for their product. Production had been low for the last few months and so his people were in danger. Outside he could hear women starting to scream. It was then that something else fell from the sky, but these were different sleeker following a more graceful ark. Something snapped in his head, they reminded him of some story his grandfather had told him as a little boy. Something his grandfathers, grandfather had seen, but he couldn’t remember. 


The orks burst into the clearing, screaming and showting at each other. “Sudup u idiots. We is almost there, u want the humies to where we is”

“bog off Goremog, u isn’t the boss of me, only da boss gives me odars”

“wat u say u worm. I is gona cho….<FIRE>

Goremog’s head exploded, as heavy bolter slug slammed in to it. The tree line exploded with slugs as the marines opened fire. Ten, twenty of the orks fell dead in the first second. Ork body parts few off as battle brothers’ bolters spat the emperor’s justice into the alien scum. Regaining composer the orks screamed their wwwaaaaggggghhhh and charged at the marines who had started advancing from the trees, bolters blazing. It was then that the second wave hit, the devastator squad opened fire with its two rocket launchers. Blowing a rather large ork through the air to land on several smaller orks. Targeting this group the squads heavy bolters unleashed a wall of death as the group of ork died in a bloody mist.

“Charge” drawing his power sword, Captain Vaporus ran at the ork who had just appeared in the middle of the ork hoard. Surrounded by his guard Vaporus slashed through limbs and bone. Slashing faces of the aliens in to bloody mess. Smashing his own men out of the way to get at the marines, Big Boss Grunk swung a claw at the Captains head only to be confronted by the Captains Sergeant. 

“you have to get through me first alien”

“good, I is bin waitin for a good fight”. Swinging his claw at the sergeant’s head. Ducking the sergeant slammed his chain sword up into the boss orks face ripping out its eye. Shouting in rage the boss ork brought his claw down on the sergeants head knocking him down. His eyes clearing, the sergeant was staring up at the barell of a gun “good bye humie”. The sergeants head exploded, splattering brain and bone everywhere.

Marine and ork bodies lay everywhere as Captain Vaporus stood face to ace with the ork boss. “you alien filth, you do not belong on this world, leave or die”

“haha puny humie, we is da orks we don’t run from no ones. This belongs to da orks now”. Firing a few rounds in to the air, “wwwwwaaagghhh”

Captain Vaporus took his sword in two hands as the ork charged towards him. Dodging the first blow from the claw, he brought his sword down on the back of the orks neck slicing its head off. A great groan came from the orks as the bosses head rolled through the mud stopping at the feet of a badly scared ork.

from somewhere to the back of the orks remaining force a shout rang out “we is getting shot up, im off”

“don’t let them escape, kill them all”. The remaining orks were hunted down and destroyed. (although from time to time even to this day some feral orks do appear).

From the towers of the city many clan warriors watched the fight in complete silence amazed and fearful of this new force that so completely destroyed an enemy they could never defeat. 

“sergeant report”. Remembering the death of his brother, who had been fighting for so long at his side. Turning to the nearest battle brother, “brother what is your name”

“Castalus my lord”

“brother Castalus you fought well to day. Gather the squads to me I want to know the bill”. 

“yes my lord, thank you lord” running of to find his sergeant.

Apothecary Aquatis approached the captain “Captain, we lost 15 of our brothers today and another 3 wont last long. Sergeant Borus and his squad are all dead.”

Aprotching the city the marines were met by an old man a group of warriors who even facing marines showed no fear. This impressed the captain giving him the idea of setting up his fortress on the planet.

The Captain stepped forward and removed his helmet. Showing the clan his human face. The clan visably relaxed, the old man Vaporus assumed was the chief stepped forward and asked what business they had on the planet of Leviathan.

“we are the servants of the emperor of mankind. We have come in peace and no human should fear us, as we are the protectors of mankind, as set down by the holy emperor. But we shall get to that another time, we only wish to settle on your world and recruit your sons into our legion. In return not only your clan but all the clans shall have our protection from all those that would enslave you”. 

It took a year and a day for the people of leviathan to think of the marines as their protectors. And the marines did as they promised they protected the inhabitants from countless ork raids. And in return many young boys went to the marine to train and become as they are.

Captain Vaporus gaining the gratitude of the local inhabitancy was able to acquire vast amounts of metal and other resources. The captain orders brothers Xceilon and Zionus to design a fortress Monastery from which they could protect the planet and purge the ork menace from the system. In time the fortress was built, a floating structure of monumental proportions.


----------

